# Tea Party



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Let's have a TC Tea Party!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Lapsang Souchong leaf tea made in a pot.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Personally I enjoy white tea the best. But without milk, as the poll seems to add.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Tea and party don't make good couple. It's wonderful to enjoy cup of jasmine tea on peaceful, sunny afternoon, contemplating the wind rustling among the branches of trees - alone.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Tea and party don't make good couple. It's wonderful to enjoy cup of jasmine tea on peaceful, sunny afternoon, contemplating the wind rustling among the branches of trees - alone.


second that!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

My favourite kind of party. And I want St. Petersbourg tea. And a biscuit.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Aksel said:


> My favourite kind of party. And I want St. Petersbourg tea. And a biscuit.


?? = tea with vodka?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> ?? = tea with vodka?


No, although that is rather... interesting.

But alas, St. Petersbourg tea is just a rather ordinary flavoured black tea. But it's delicious.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Tea is the perfect beverage while listening to period instrument performance ...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Rooibos tea all the way.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I voted for coffee. Tea is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

This poll lacks "teatime in Vienna", without it Tapkaara can't vote.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Rooibos! It's good for you and already sweet enough you don't have to add sugar. It gives me a sense of well being. In this sweltering summer I even drink it iced.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

English Breakfast, of course! For UK folks, I'll say that I'm a Yorkshire Tea drinker too


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

When my work took me to the Southeast US in summertime, I drank iced tea. It has been decades now since tea has passed my lips.

Hot tea nauseates me, possibly for psychological reasons.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Earl Grey for me - I like the fragrance. I'd opt for Assam if I wanted anything stronger.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Oh thank god....I saw the title of the thread and I thought it was going to be about something much more controversial...


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

violadude said:


> Oh thank god....I saw the title of the thread and I thought it was going to be about something much more controversial...


like the Boston Tea Party?!?

I like a good herbal infusion, so white leaf tea (like Rasa, not ordinary milky tea but actual white tea) and peppermint.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Tea, Earl Grey, Hot.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like Chai Tea. 










Actually in general, Tea doesn't amuse me.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Being a tea afficionado and loving each and every one of these at their own moment, I'll bring up the very refreshing (especially for the past month which has all been in the mid-nineties) american southern style sweet tea; best served up at a great bbq joint or southern soul eatery...oh, boy!...needs me one right now...but thanks for reminding me to enjoy a nice roibos, earl or jasmine sometime soon...so many wonderful teas


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Lapsang Souchong leaf tea made in a pot.


If Lapsang Souchong is not available I'll take Irish Breakfast or Russian Caravan


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

kv466 said:


> I'll bring up the very refreshing american southern style sweet tea


Yeah, that's a real delicacy south of the Mason-Dixon line.

Last week I was at a fine Southern establishment filling up a tea glass when the spigot came off in my hands. As I stood there dumfounded watching it spew all over the floor and my khakis, the manager came by and commented dryly, "At least it's the _unsweet_ tea. Nobody drinks that stuff anyway."


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Whew...I thought for a second this would be another poll about American political hokey-pokey. I'm relieved.

I go with green, jasmine, oolong, etc. that sorta stuff.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been experimenting with different types of tea recently. I've got pretty broad taste it seems - black, green, white, yellow, rooibos, jasmine, I like them all. As long as it's made in a pot!

Yellow tea seems to be the strangest type, you can really taste the fermentation. But it's really good when you're feeling adventurous!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Me, a coffee fan more than a tea one, though about ten years ago it was the opposite. Favourite teas then - Irish Brekky, Aussie "Billy" tea (I'm not sure if they still stock this here now, the genuine stuff, not some cheap imitation?), & rosehip, chamomile with lemon or honey (esp. if I had a cold, soothes the throat).



mamascarlatti said:


> Lapsang Souchong leaf tea made in a pot.


I had that once & it stank like sh**, actually like cigarette smoke on my clothes. But each to his own, I guess.



Aramis said:


> Tea and party don't make good couple. It's wonderful to enjoy cup of jasmine tea on peaceful, sunny afternoon, contemplating the wind rustling among the branches of trees - alone.


You are a true poet (or tea, nature, life, the world, EVERYTHING - like in a Mahler symphony!).



HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Tea is the perfect beverage while listening to period instrument performance ...


How very civilised of you. I think a pipe would also befit that kind of image...


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> Tea, Earl Grey, Hot.


Aye, Aye Captain.

I'm an Earl Grey drinker too, though I occasionally go for a pot of Darjeeling. If I have a cuppa of Breakfast tea with the dreaded tea bags then I favour Taylor's of Harrogate's Yorkshire Tea -their Hard Water variety's the weapon of choice round these parts.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

tea party?? here you go. The charmful Chinese green tea and Javanese black tea.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I'm pretty big on tea myslf... I have a mug of a green tea/billberry/ginko leaf sitting next to me right now. I also like Chamomile and black tea, though black tea is a bit of a treat for me involving large amounts of honey and milk... otherwise I typically drink tea plain.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I prefer Ceylon but English Breakfast would be an adequate alternative. Small amount of milk & no sugar.

For a low-caffeine tea, I tried this recently & despite it's name it's really nice. Doesn't get bitter if you over stew.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Since recently I'm drinking melissa tea to fight my neurosis. It's not bad. It has somewhat peaceful taste, good to drink in evening when you want it to be quiet, calm and warmed with hot potion.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_Sorry, only coffee for me_


----------

